# Carbohydrate count for meats cured with Pop's Brine.  Need Advice



## worktogthr (Sep 10, 2016)

I am currently in the process of trying to eliminate a lot carbohydrates from my diet (pasta, grains, breads, rice, BEER haha, etc.)

The only carbohydrates I am really allowing myself are those that occur naturally in fruits and vegetables.  Also trying to eat leaner protein and wanted to make some loin hams with pops brine.  So my questions are:

How many carbohydrates would actually be added to a pork loin per serving that was cured in pop's brine as written?

If I were to use Stevia, which kind would I use (stevia for baking, stevia in the raw, granulated?)

Thanks for anyone who can chime in and help out with this question. 

-Chris 

-


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2016)

I would think if it were stevia in the raw there wouldn't be any carbs added.

If you use sugar I think it would depend on how long you cured it & if you injected it in the meat also.

I would just check the nutritional value on a package of Canadian bacon & see how many carbs there are.

I just checked my fitbit App & it said there is 1 gr carbs in  3 oz. piece of CB.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I would think if it were stevia in the raw there wouldn't be any carbs added.
> 
> If you use sugar I think it would depend on how long you cured it & if you injected it in the meat also.
> 
> ...



Thanks Al!  Good idea to check a commercial product that uses sugar to cure.  Maybe since pop's brine uses white sugar and brown sugar I can substitute granulated stevia for the white sugar and the stevia brown sugar mix for the brown sugar.  It's going to be a whole lot more costly than the regular brine haha


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't know how much the residual sugar would be in meat cured with pops brine but I saw nutritional labels for cured meats with as much as 5-6g/serving. 

You don't have to use sugar in your cure. If the reason for using it is to counter the salt taste use the low salt brine. If you like the sweet tone the meat would have....is probably a good time to try without...it will be hard staying on low carb with a sweet tooth. 
Also please keep in mind some fruits and vegetables are high in sugar or starch. You can forgo all the pasta and bread but if you load on potatoes or grapes you will spike your blood insulin levels.

When eating little sugar/starch your body will process salt diferently and lose a lot of water (due to having no more glycogen stores in your muscle and liver). You might need to crank up the salt in your food and drink a lot of water to avoid headaches.

I saw you plan to eat lean meats. I recommendat seeking fats not avoiding them. Forget the yesterday's advice that fat in diet leads to CVD. It has been debunked. Beside the good taste fats keep you satiated. You will go from eating because you were hungry to eating because you have to or because you enjoy the food.

Good luck.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2016)

Did a quick math....if the sugar had the same rate of absorption as pink salt (probably not) the final carb content in meat cured with pop's brine would be around 3.6g/3 oz


----------

